# General Parenting Question!



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

This is going to sound like such a basic question which I know in the big scheme of things really isn't a big deal but I am a bit of a worrier and like to know that I am doing everything right so am going to ask for a bit of advice!

Daisy is absolutely fantastic in every way and as we are getting to know her she seems to be relatively calm in nature and also very happy.  However we have one situation which really seems to set her off and that is when I put her pjamas on after her bath!

I know this sounds really trivial but I just like everything to be right!  She loves her baths and is not really keen to get out but once I have her wrapped in her towel and we go and look out the window and play beek a boo round the curtains, etc she is fine.  I then lie her on a her mat and put her nappy on and I tickle her and stuff and she giggles her head off but as soon as I go to put her vest over her head she really gets upset and almost quite angry!  I then have a real battle to keep her still while I do the vest up and put her pj's on.  After that we go and put her bath toys away and have her bottle and during this she is absolutely fine!

Sorry again for waffling on but I just wondered if I am missing something really obvious.

Any thoughts greatly received!

Thanks

Lauren xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Lauren

Sorry, I've got no ideas.  I've often had this battle with Junior since he was Daisy's age.  I don't think they like the idea of things going over their head as it makes them feel claustrophobic for a few seconds.  I'm afraid you will probably have to grin and bear it and get the job done as quickly as possible.  The fact that she seems fine afterwards is a good thing, at least she's not getting so upset she's getting into a state.

Unfortunately you will often come across things they decide they don't want doing, like face washing, brushing teeth, doing as they are told   

Best of luck 

Cindy


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for replying to me Cindy.  I know you are right - thats just toddlers for you isn't it!  And as you say there will be more things to come!  I'd had a particularly difficult time with when I posted the message and the next morning I did kind of get things in perspective a bit more!

I know the biggest problem is me cos I'm wanting everything to be perfect and I want to get everything right and I'm realising very quickly that's not the way it is with children!

Thanks again.

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------

